# Solved: MS Word Print Margins



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been using MS Word for ages but recently every time I want to print something I get this annoying message

The margins of section 1 are set outside the printable area of the page. Do you want to continue?

I have to click yes otherwise it will not print

Have search everywhere to get rid of it but with no success

Does anyone knows how do get rid of it? (I use Vista Home Premium, MS Word 2002)

Thanks


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Have you changed printers? Printable area is a function of the specific printer, not of Word.


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

No, I have not change my printer


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

How much space did you leave for the margin?
For me keeping a margin of 1cm on all sides is just fine!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You will need to check ALL margins of all paragraphs ans they can be set differently for all.

You might try and select all of the document and then set the margins "Left and Right" to be the same setting.

Also, some times a header or footer, may set to close to the top or bottom of the page.


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

I also leave about 1 cm on all sides

What I dont understand is the message says .the margins in Section 1 I dont know what is Section 1 in my document


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Is there any separate paragraph or image????? What happens if you ignore the message and go ahead to print the document? Is the print ok?


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

What I always write in Word are documents less than a page full, no separate paragraphs, no images.

The message has a Yes or No buttons. If I click NO, it returns me to my document and if I click YES it prints. 

Here is the message


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Kolias said:


> The message has a Yes or No buttons. If I click NO, it returns me to my document and if I click YES it prints.


Is the print okay?
I mean is print identical to the original document (text and whatever else there is)?

Also check for other word documents. Do they print without any of those error reports?


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

The printing is good and identical to my document

This message appears in all word documents, new and existing


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Open printer properties. Do you see an "effects" tab? If yes, then under resizing options check "actual size". Does it eliminate the problem?


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Just have a look at these links too:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272823
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314568
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/what-to-do-when-you-get-margin-placement-errors-in-word/6042205


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont have an effects tab on my printer properties neither something similar; I have my HP Officejet 4315 for about 2 years now and never had this annoying message before.

On the link ----kb/314568 & techrepublic, at least I found how I can go to section 1 in a document but still the message persists after I went through the steps they described

Although this message is just an annoying message which started about 2-3 months ago, I have tried myself to solve it just out of curiosity without any success. So I come to the conclusion that may be it is related to the HP printer software. 

I do a lot of printing (never in color) and since I cant afford to pay $35.00 for an ink cartridge I use the JetTec ink refill system (what a marvellous idea). However after the first 2 or 3 refills, sometimes 4 refills, the printer still says cartridge is empty and cant continue printing. So I used to through away the printer and get a new one and repeat the process.

But a couple months back I said lets remove the HP software and re install it and it worked. I have done it twice so far and works well. I think this annoying message started after I re installed the HP software, but Im not sure LOL

Thanks for your help Firebreather


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

There is a possibility that the problem is due to the printer software. 
Perhaps you should contact HP directly now.

And another thing, is it possible for you to refill the cartridges from another shop? I've seen problems occur when I refill from certain shops  (I too have an HP printer and prefer to refill.)


----------



## Kolias (Apr 9, 2006)

The refills I buy are from a local stationery store (Staples) and they are in a kit, either three bottles of 30ml each of black ink (black ink kit) or three bottles of 30ml each with a different color each (color kit). Here is the site of the manufacturer http://jettec.com/

Each kit has all that is required to refill any cartridge and for about $20.00 I get 3 bottles of black ink which last quite long. And when I run out of ink at midnight or with a snow storm outside, I just use my kit to refill and Im good to go in just under 5 minutes. People say that its a messy job but actually I find it very easy and clean

Im glad you too is using refills; I mean if I want to replace the black and color cartridges their cost will be way over my printer cost  just ridiculous, they give you the printer almost for free but they get you on the cartridges LOL

I also used a shop the first time I decided not to buy cartridges but I was not that happy; the price was a bit lower than to buy a new cartridge but I think they dont refill fully because it didnt last that long and then I switched to refill them by myself


----------

